# Your personal view.



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

What is your personal view on giving a guy oral?

I'm just curious. Some women like it and some can't stand the *thought *of it.


Is it bad? Or complicated? Or nasty? :scratchhead:
I see too many things even on reality television about oral, and that's all you hear guys talk about really. 
Is it better for them than actual sex?

And also, your view on receiving?


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

You are probably looking for a woman's opinion, but from a guy's perspective:

My STBXW does not like to give or receive oral period. I personally don't care for it. I would rather have intercourse. That's just me, the opinions out there will run the gambit. For me, it is not better than actual sex. A vagina feels WAY better than a mouth, in my opinion.


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

Married in VA said:


> You are probably looking for a woman's opinion, but from a guy's perspective:
> 
> My STBXW does not like to give or receive oral period. I personally don't care for it. I would rather have intercourse. That's just me, the opinions out there will run the gambit. For me, it is not better than actual sex. A vagina feels WAY better than a mouth, in my opinion.


Does it really? I mean, you would expect that. But some men even say that oral is better than intercourse.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

CharlotteMarie said:


> What is your personal view on giving a guy oral?
> 
> I'm just curious. Some women like it and some can't stand the *thought *of it.
> 
> ...


My views on this... a complete 180 on the issue... I feel because of my repressive religious beliefs , I looked upon anything oral as "DIRTY' when I was younger, I associated it all with PORN sex, strippers ...not sure where these views got in my head, but they were there. I read a few christian books touching on sex, they probably only talked about intercourse. I was soooo very very wrong. I feel I wasted so many good years being mentally & sexually repressed in this area... but of course, during that, you don't realize it! Only looking back... can I see ...WOW...what a freaking shame! 

I didn't give my husband a desirous exciting BJ until 19 yrs after we were married... Been hot for them ever since. 

He used to try to give me oral and my mind was so full of "eewwww, how can he stand that", I couldn't imagine how that could be enjoyed, my mind completely blocking the pleasure...I remember it being ultra sensitive.... and I would push him away. After a while he stopped trying. I didn't realize then how this (my hangups) were hurting him, it was something he enjoyed. And of course my un-interest in getting intimate with his body like that... also it made him feel less loved somehow. 

Now.. after getting this "dirty" nonsense out of my head and getting a fine secular healthy sexual education, I came to especially love, cherish and enjoy every moment of giving my husband this gift of pleasure...and I would even be UPSET if he didn't want to taste me in that way. Even though I can not "get off" like that...I still want it. 

My husband prefers intercourse (if given a choice) ... only because he so loves when I "get mine"... sometimes even feeling selfish if I give him a BJ to the finish.... but how silly this is... because he LOVES those too.... it makes him feel especially loved & desired that I so WANT to go there now and so willingly , passionately .....even almost demandlingly. ha ha 

Women can all grow in these things......I sure did !


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm more than fine with giving oral to my man. He loves it but not more than any other part of sex, he seems to quite enjoy all aspects of sex to be honest

I feel like giving him a BJ a real gift..it's all about him and his pleasure. 
And he does the same for me.

Don't like 69er's... can't concentrate on my own O while doing him... mindyou once again he likes them. 

Plus after a BJ (or any sex really) he is putty in my hands... he'll do anything for me. 
Theres not one leaky tap or blown lightbulb in my house I'll tell ya!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I think that most women do not like giving bjs, hence all the jokes about bjs ending once a man marries a woman. For most women, it is an act of love, it is for me anyway. I do not "get off" on giving him oral, it's more about giving him pleasure. Some women do get off on it (I know 2 personally). 

It is not gross if he is clean and choosing what to do once he orgasms is up to you. Some say that men take it personally when a woman doesn't swallow. That is horsesh!t. Once a man comes, he doesn't give a crap what happens to the load. 

The one reason I can see not giving your man oral very often is if he is one of those dudes who takes awhile to finish. That is when the term blow JOB becomes clear!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

What turns him on, turns me on and he feels the same way. So if you handed me a dildo and asked me to suck it (please don't), I wouldn't enjoy it at all. I'd be thinking...wth. On the other hand, with my husband I love the noises and moves he makes, that I'm so close to him that I can do that with him, etc.

So blow jobs with any guy = no freaking way, not in a million years!
Blow jobs for the husband = hell yeah!


----------



## s3xy_g33k (Apr 11, 2012)

Trenton said:


> So blow jobs with any guy = no freaking way, not in a million years!
> Blow jobs for the husband = hell yeah!


:iagree: 100%

While the frequency of me performing oral sex on him has diminished some over the years, the effect is still the same. It's a very intimate act that I would never want to share with anyone else. I do not particularly care for male genitalia, yet love my husband's, well, because it's his. He very much enjoys performing as well (which happens way more often) and even though he doesn't receive frequently, he is always willing to give.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm enjoy giving oral, can really get into it. BUT if oral starts to become the only kind of sex he wants... I'll stop doing oral. When the amount of oral gets to be disproportionate in the total amount of sex... I start to feel denigrated and unloved.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

So I asked my husband if he preferred a BJ to "regular sex" and he said it's like asking "do you like steak or lobster?"
Both are good for him. Sometimes he prefers one over the other and sometimes he wants both in one session. It depends on the mood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I have no problem giving oral to my H. I really love his reaction I do not understand thoes that take issue but then again my H is not ONLY wanting a bj and not returning the favior so it is perspective and preference that it all comes down to imo.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> So I asked my husband if he preferred a BJ to "regular sex" and he said it's like asking "do you like steak or lobster?"
> Both are good for him. Sometimes he prefers one over the other and sometimes he wants both in one session. It depends on the mood.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My H agreed when I told him this compairison!


----------



## Breaking_News (Apr 14, 2012)

CharlotteMarie said:


> What is your personal view on giving a guy oral?
> 
> I'm just curious. Some women like it and some can't stand the *thought *of it.
> 
> ...


It Doesnt Better than Actual sex but It is better Than Hand Job


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't actually O from giving H a BJ but I get pretty close. So yeah, I love it.

Although I feel a bit weird telling this to a 17 y/o girl haha.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If I could develop a drug that gave men the same sensation my wife gives me with a BJ, I would be filthy, stinky rich. I didn't even meet her till I was 40 and by then, I'd been with far more women than any decent guy should admit to. They must all have been doing it wrong. When my wife gave me my first BJ, I thought I saw my soul fly out of my behind! Whether she swallows it, spills it, or sends it UPS to Antarctica doesn't matter to me.


----------

